# Canoe Registration



## wibowhunter (Jun 10, 2011)

Recently I bought a canoe (12') and was given a trolling motor for it. I won't be using it much becuase i like paddling, however becuase I will probably have it on from time to time - do I need to register my canoe?


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes.


----------

